# Dear Huggies,Proctor and Gamble,Enfamil,Playtex etc.



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

Being the frugal mama that I am, when I found out I was expecting in October 2008 I quickly made my way around the net signing up for coupons!
However, we lost our baby towards the end of November. I have not been pregnant for 7mths now and I surely wish that you would stop sending me stuff. I have searched your sites and have sent emails and tried my damndest to figure out how to prevent these items from coming to me. I have found no answer.
Im irritated, hurt and getting a little pissed. Please include a link on your sites near where we sign up for us to "sign out" so that if someone loses a baby (which is actually common) we dont have to be slapped in the face everytime we open our mailbox as our intended due date comes near.

K-thnx


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh that is so awful and hurtful. I am so sorry you have to go through that.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

you know, when i was in the hospital, one of my nurses filled some sort of form out for me so i wouldn't receive all these offers in the mail. i don't know where or what it was but it's possible to get off their mailing lists.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

The same thing is happening to me. As if medical bills in the mailbox aren't enough of a reminder, there are ads for cord blood banks and coupons for baby stuff.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jules09* 
The same thing is happening to me. As if medical bills in the mailbox aren't enough of a reminder, there are ads for cord blood banks and coupons for baby stuff.
















Yep....and the gerber life insurance crap, and the Johnson and Johnson stuff. It has become an intense situation for me to check my mail and lately I dont even check it. In fact today is the first time in 3 days I have checked because it is such a source of anxiety


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

That's annoying. I got a diaper sample and I have no idea how they found me because I maybe signed up when I was pregnant with my daughter but that was 4 years ago and we have moved since then a couple times. Maybe it was just a random sample diaper.

You know what bothers me? We recently moved and we had some of our baby stuff stored in my in-laws' basement because we didn't have much storage in our old house. Since we have more storage in our new house and we will be further from them now, they gave us all of our baby stuff back as we were moving. They were saying "we figured you guys would want this stuff" or something along those lines. No, we don't need it now, but thanks. My husband said it was just easier for them to drive it to our old house than it will be for them to drive it to our new house because they will need the space for suitcases now that we live like 5 hours away as opposed to 2 hours away, but yeah, we won't need it. At least not for a long time. Apparently they don't get that.


----------



## InstinctiveMom (Jul 12, 2004)

Target was one of the worst. I sent them two nasty eamils ragrading their lack of ease in deleting a baby registry and requested a big button to remove it easily and without hassle.








I agree- this is awful enugh without having to see that stuff every day.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

That's awful-I'm so sorry.


----------

